# Coming too fast...



## wanderlovejosh (Dec 23, 2016)

Not sure what section to post this in but I'm sure a moderator will move it to its proper home..

So I'm that person who moves around way too fast.. When hitching, I barely smelled the roses, I was always get a ride and get moving in whatever direction ASAP. And even as a rubber tramp I've been the same.. I never really take in the evironment much. Though now, once I get moving again in two weeks I'm making it a point to slow the fuck down.. Not just move..

Have any of you just been in too much of a hurry?? I've been really curious about those hitching.. Is getting in a certain direction a main concern, or just take your time.. I know it depends on if you have someplace to be.. But when you don't have really anywhere to be.. Have you taken your time or rushed and why?? 



Drunk thoughts.


----------



## Koala (Dec 23, 2016)

Yes, yes, and yes. Every time I return from traveling (hitchhiking is my main mode of travel) I reflect on my travels (writing about what scared me, what I learned, what brought a stupid grin to my face, and what held me back/what I need to work on) and the thing that comes up EVERY TIME in things I need to work on is the need to push and constantly be moving.

With traveling I usually have a plan of destinations roughly sketched out with flexible dates and stuff but that urge to complete my route in the shortest time possible is always there. I really think it's a fear of being stuck, basically like if I'm going to get stuck, I want to do it now and get it over with so I'm not stuck later. 

My last trip I felt I made progress in going more with the flow when I decided to cut my day a little short and accept an offer to stay at the house of someone who picked me up rather than continue hitching south. I also added a destination and traveled further north than I originally intended. The freedom of the road really overwhelms me sometimes, in good and bad ways.

I think working on it slowly, I will make progress and slow. the. fuck. down.


----------



## zipty6425 (Dec 23, 2016)

I do the same thing... And then wonder why everybody else meets all kinds of cool people and I never meet anyone when traveling. But my biggest problem when it comes to people in general... Is the bad reputation I created10-15 years ago... It seems to haunt me everywhere I go... No matter what city or state... I've got some pretty dedicated haters to say the least... They'd follow me to the moon and back, which can be a real nightmare... But for god knows what reason, they don't ever seem to let up and give me a break... So they basically run me out of every town I've ever seen in my life. I find its easier to just keep moving than stay in one place for long... Because the longer I stand still, the closer they surround me... Pretty soon it's constant problems and headaches... I wish people would just forget that I exist and let me go on my way... But that hasn't happened yet. Its quite the experience to be the most hated person in every city and state from one end of the country to the other... You'd think they would have something better to do... But apparently not.

Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## wanderlovejosh (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes, fear of being stuck was a huge thing for me, in some places I really didn't mind.. But in cities I guess I worried, I was a super noob. Or even in places in the country, because unfortunately here in the us, in many places you can't just camp on some
Land off a ramp because everyone owns something here and you risk the issue of trespassing, I had this talk with a fellow from Iraq who was living in Indiana. Out west yes you have more free camping, but you aren't also farther away from resources at times.. Many water.


----------



## wanderlovejosh (Dec 24, 2016)

zipty6425 said:


> I do the same thing... And then wonder why everybody else meets all kinds of cool people and I never meet anyone when traveling. But my biggest problem when it comes to people in general... Is the bad reputation I created10-15 years ago... It seems to haunt me everywhere I go... No matter what city or state... I've got some pretty dedicated haters to say the least... They'd follow me to the moon and back, which can be a real nightmare... But for god knows what reason, they don't ever seem to let up and give me a break... So they basically run me out of every town I've ever seen in my life. I find its easier to just keep moving than stay in one place for long... Because the longer I stand still, the closer they surround me... Pretty soon it's constant problems and headaches... I wish people would just forget that I exist and let me go on my way... But that hasn't happened yet. Its quite the experience to be the most hated person in every city and state from one end of the country to the other... You'd think they would have something better to do... But apparently not.
> 
> Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!



What part of the country do you spend the most time?? From what I've expierienced and heard of.. The west is the best..


----------



## zipty6425 (Dec 24, 2016)

I've been in 13 different states this year... Mostly just pointless driving... But idk I'm in Kansas right now... Its a bit cold and I have no clue where I'm headed next

Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## wanderlovejosh (Dec 24, 2016)

zipty6425 said:


> I've been in 13 different states this year... Mostly just pointless driving... But idk I'm in Kansas right now... Its a bit cold and I have no clue where I'm headed next
> 
> Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


Man what you doing in Kansas... I've driven though there.. Nothing there.. Well.. I mean there's more green than some more southern places.. 
You want a destination.. Be in quartzite by Jan 10th.. There's a big rubbertramp gathering.. Could be worth you checking out and maybe feeling more at home with others.


----------



## zipty6425 (Dec 24, 2016)

I just came from az 2 months ago. Ain't no way I'm going there

Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## wanderlovejosh (Dec 24, 2016)

Haha. Shit man now you got me more curious... You came from south and went north.. Why north this time of year??


----------



## zipty6425 (Dec 24, 2016)

Nothing I do makes sense... I do what I have to because that's what I have to do... I really wish I had a more logical explanation. But I really dont

Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Haystack (Dec 24, 2016)

I feel like people get in a hurry because they think it's now or never. If they don't get a ride, hop out, etc right now that they're just going to be stuck and it's the end of the world. I get that some people need to get places by a deadline or whatever their situation is, but it seems like most people even with no plans have the "hammer down".


----------



## Notmyname (Dec 24, 2016)

Haystack said:


> I feel like people get in a hurry because they think it's now or never. If they don't get a ride, hop out, etc right now that they're just going to be stuck and it's the end of the world. I get that some people need to get places by a deadline or whatever their situation is, but it seems like most people even with no plans have the "hammer down".


i think that "now or never" attitude is gonna be strong in tons of the community, or we wouldnt be doing this. theres a balance of live in the moment and make the moment worth living.


----------



## wanderlovejosh (Dec 24, 2016)

Good point.. I have the issue of stressing this.. But not following through.


----------



## Haystack (Dec 24, 2016)

Notmyname said:


> i think that "now or never" attitude is gonna be strong in tons of the community, or we wouldnt be doing this. theres a balance of live in the moment and make the moment worth living.



How can you live in the moment when you don't slow down to take it all in? No reason to be in a hurry if you don't have anywhere to be. I rather go with the flow and take in the sights instead of hustling, but everyones got their own flow. Do what's best for you.


----------



## Notmyname (Dec 24, 2016)

Haystack said:


> How can you live in the moment when you don't slow down to take it all in? No reason to be in a hurry if you don't have anywhere to be. I rather go with the flow and take in the sights instead of hustling, but everyones got their own flow. Do what's best for you.


i took a month to get from minneapolis to slab city, stayed for 5 days and took a month to get back home. i took in plenty of moments, but i also wanna keep moving cause i feel you can def stay in a place too long. once the vibe feels off i roll outta town. but that now or never bit i kinda just meant like live a life worth living and make the most of every day, sometimes it can be conflicting with living in the moment, you you gotta find a balance. and the flow changes ya know? some days you get far and some you dont. but either way be happy and never feel shitty for no good reason.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 24, 2016)

Absolutely.. when I started out i never slowed down.., it took time to chill out and learn to enjoy the places i was traveling through .. being too in a rush can sour a trip if u come back from it with zero experiences because you rushed from place to place


----------



## Robie (Dec 24, 2016)

When I hit the road last Aug, I really had no idea what I was doing, looking for or plan to make anything happen and I was in a big rush to get 'on the road'. It seems my biggest hurry was to become free of the cares, that come with living within the constraints, of suburbia. I have since managed to slow down, coming to terms with the realization that my decision is to live this way the rest of my life. I foolishly 'settled down' once and I have no desire to be bound in one place again, yet, wherever I may be at the moment, I am content to be there and explore the world around me. I understand that everyone has different agendas, goals and expectations; but for myself, I now choose to live this way, I am house-less however, I am not homeless. I spend a great deal of my time camping in the BLM areas or national forests, and mostly concern myself with the weather. I am finding the adage 'Life is a journey, not a destination' to be profoundly rewarding.


----------



## Notmyname (Dec 24, 2016)

Renegade said:


> Absolutely.. when I started out i never slowed down.., it took time to chill out and learn to enjoy the places i was traveling through .. being too in a rush can sour a trip if u come back from it with zero experiences because you rushed from place to place


Yeah when it comes to telling stories "I went here then there then there and there" ends up being a short and boring life experience. I can talk for days and days about the shit I did The several days I was in Madison, or my few days in Kansas, or with my homies in the slabs and the week or so we were in SD and the two weeks it took us to get to North Dakota, including stopping to camp for a couple days in bum fuck Wyoming, and the five days we were in Standing Rock together. the stories of actually moving are not as much fun as when you're hanging out for a bit


----------



## zipty6425 (Dec 26, 2016)

Right. Ya dude I totally understand. Driving is driving, no matter where your going... It's the people and the places when your stopped that make the experience... 

Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## zipty6425 (Dec 26, 2016)

My problem, is I tend to leave an unhealthy environment... Toxic relationships with certain people or whatever, and return just because I like the area... It's so nice to be familiar with a certain area and know where everything is and where to go for certain things... 

Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## zipty6425 (Dec 26, 2016)

It just ruins it when somebody is going out of their way to cause you problems... It takes the fun out of everything and ruins much of the experience.

Sent from my Z716BL using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------

